# Things Were Lookin' Good...Until I Fell Down...



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I just have to share this story with you guys...I guess i makes me think why we should make a video of "Obedience Bloopers"!!::

I can be honest to say I haven't worked Maddie in about a week. I feel terrible but with work and other things happening in life it just got clogged up to train! I went out today and just got back in basically and I can FINALLY say she is playing with her toy...it kind of lost it's stuffing too. But I don't mind that part! =] 

I then proceeded to do some heeling and she was doing awesome with the attention stick. I can now cut back the stick part and keep on cruising along. It downpoured for a good 30 minutes today and our driveway at the top has a bit of a hill and the rain water runs down from there. We are reseeding a part and well...some of the dirt flows into the driveway, needless to say DO NOT wear flip flops while doing heeling! I kind of did a nice skid that's about a good foot, and landed on my knee. ROFL!! I lauged at myself and I find it funny that it happened. Maddie looked at me like, "Mom, what are you doing on the ground?!" :roflmao:

I don't think I'll have learned my lesson about the flip flop part..I'll still wear them.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Guess you need to pay a little more attention to your footwork


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hmmnnn sounds like something someone else we know would do? Would you happen to be related to someone else on this forum???


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HA HA!!! That could very well be! Maybe we need to have a contest to see who can fall down the most times while training a dog! xD


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch! Guess you fell for your dog!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My personal rule is if the shoes dont tie then I dont train in them. But of course I dont need special shoes to fall flat on my face. It takes a special talent to be able to find every loose piece of matting in every ring. Yeah, I found a spot this past weekend while calling at the match...

Our dock diving name is Team Flip Flops!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhh, to be young again....a lot of the rest of us, if we took that fall, would have shattered a knee.
Be careful silly girl!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> ahhh, to be young again....a lot of the rest of us, if we took that fall, would have shattered a knee.
> Be careful silly girl!


Aw come on, you guys are THAT old! : One of these days I'll be 'old' and watching every step I take! Hahahaha! 

Good thing it stormed last night...I think this rain is like trying to be a sign...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Atleast you didnt hut yourself. The lats time I fell at agility training ( backwards over a tunnel ) it wasnt pretty hit my head hard on the ground and had a lump for a couple of days. 

I think you need a note to self...when the ground is wet wear shoes with traction.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another contest we could have is "Whose dog has eaten the most premium lists?" LOL


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

It's always a great personal quality to be able to laugh at ones self! (but be careful!) I should talk--I am always zipping around with my dog in wet areas with worn out crocs! Slipperyyyyy! (I know--they're ugly, but I am always going in the creek trying to stay cool on walks and you can't beat rubber shoes!) 

I grew up in Wisconsin---Green Bay. Go Packers!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I fell flat on my face at an agility trial... my shoes were tied. : It was a matter of not getting to the right spot for the next movement, actually I was late getting there, Belle came over a jump and landed on my shoulder blades. Yes she really did jump that high. Pushed me down, from the dirt I said "go jump!" she did, and I jumped up and completed the course. EVERYONE was laughing, even me. At first I was glad the hubby was not there with the video camera, but now I wish he had been. LOL 

I also fell twice in one class with Teddi. It was raining, outside, I just slipped and went down the first time, I told Teddi to 'go tunnel' which she did. The DUMB handler, should have gone to the right side of the tunnel so I could handle the next piece, but when I walked it I had planned to front cross after the tunnel to slow her up, gain control and get the next piece done. DUMB me there is no way I can beat Teddi to the end of a tunnel especially when I have fallen first! Belle 'maybe' Teddi no way. She came out of the tunnel, turned left right in my path and I was running full tilt to try to beat her. I sort of jumped over her, but landed on my face. Poor Teddi was so worried at this point she started visiting her fans. I decided to call it a day on that run. LOL Another video moment missed. LOL


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs, Caryn. I am glad you were not hurt!

Most of the time now when I train, I just go "au natural"- barefoot. I am so naturally clumsy as it is, that I get most traction especially in agility, shoeless. I have had my fair chance of falls as well. One specific incident with Aubrie a couple of years ago during practice led to me having knee surgery later that summer. A couple of weeks ago, I was running my private agility instructor's awesome BC and fell nearly face-planting in the dirt. Needless to say, I had a blast!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Emily! It's nice to hear from you again! =] I guess us Obedience people just have to be careful when we train and show sometimes! LOL! xD


----------

